# Frog gigging



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone frog gig? If so, mind giving some guidance on some areas that would be good in northeast Ohio.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

mogagdore might be good...
But I always go to farm ponds...
The recent rain messed things up a bit I didn't get any when I tried on Sat. Just saw lots of little guys...


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Some of the bays at Nimisila hold pretty large frogs. I don't go after them, but do know how to catch them. I've also seen it done at Mogadore off of Congress Lake Rd. on both sides.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

My buddy and I have been trying Mogadore. We are using a canoe, but it seems like there's little to no access because of the lilly pads come out so far, and there's a lot of tall grass in the water. We are having trouble getting to the bank. Maybe I'll try close to congress. Would we be better off wading in from shore? Any help would be great, thanks guys.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Best way is to wade with a headlamp and grab the frog. You can let the marginal sized frog go to grow which you cannot do when gigging.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

lucky1 said:


> Maybe I'll try close to congress. Would we be better off wading in from shore?


On the west side of the road, north of the little peninsula, wading is probably your best bet. Also, if you walk back through the woods (also west and north of the peninsula, you'll come to a nice little swampy area). You should be able to get them from shore in either of those two spots. 

Be careful if you wade there, I'm pretty sure the bottom gets real mucky.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

pikie bay in mosquito holds a lot of frogs also


----------

